# What disease is this, neon tetra disease?



## ripit (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone have any clue what this is or how to treat it? After trying to figure out what it is and a treatment, I have started with pimafix (treated the whole tank). I also have methylene blue which I found recommended one place (if its neon tetra disease). I also have rid ich plus (malachite green and formalin), another with malachite gren and formalin (I'm a little short on the rid ich plus but have plenty of the other if I can find it). I might have enough super ich cure for one treatment of the whole tank (malachite green without the formalin, though I have read it doesn't work to well without it). I have enough of those things to dose the entire tank. 

I have maricyn 1 and 2 but only enough to treat a quarenten tank (it would cost a fortune for a few full doses on the whole tank). 

I have an emperor aquatics 25 watt uv that was actually hooked up to that tank till about a month ago. I can hook it back up (there may be a problem having a pump with suitable water flow for parasites, I have several pumps with higher water flow). 


So does anyone know what it is? None of the other fish have any problems that I can see. The tank has mixed fish so salt is probably out of the question as some may not tolerate it (though I do have api aquarium salt).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just seeing the red gills(especially inside) I'd guess and treat for gill flukes.Sorta a guess.I've read the PRAZI products are a recommended med(praziquantil antiobiotic).


----------



## ripit (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks. I'll search and read up on that a little.


----------



## ripit (Aug 8, 2012)

There has been a further development though I don't know what to make of it. I tried to find parazi and didn't find any locally, though I recently found out that there is cat and dog medicine that is the same stuff, and may be easier to find. I treated with the best I had for now that might have a broad effect on disease and or might have an effect on some of the possibilities. I used pimafix which is a general antifungal, anti bacterial as far as I can tell. I also used methylene blue as it is an antibacterial, antifungal, and works on some parasites. It is also supposed to have a therapeutic effect on the fish as it increases oxygen absorption. I used a small dose of maricyn 1 (enough for 10 gal in a 5 gal tank). 

The fish developed a huge ball of fuzzy fungus looking stuff on its stomach where the damage is. I can not see it being fungus as there are 2 fungicides in the tank. Columaris perhaps? What else looks like fungus and can hollow out a fish like that? Perhaps a strain of fungus that is resistant to those fungicides?






I think its time to euthanize this fish by the way (there is so much of his body destroyed, how could he recover), but I still need to be concerned about the others.


----------

